# Surge not showing on driver map but does on the pax app



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anyone had or currently have this problem where if there is a surge it doesn't show on the driver map?

It shows the surge icon above the stoplight icon but no heatmap.

When the surge icon appears you have to open the pax app to see where its surging.

This has been a problem ever since the new honeycomb style heatmap was deployed a few weeks ago.


----------



## corn (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes. I had one on the passenger app that said it was 2.9 x. I got a ping at that time but it didn't show up on the drivers app I accepted it and of course there was no surge


----------



## nastyn8 (Dec 24, 2015)

Check out my thread in the Boston section, I just posted about this today. I'm using iOS device and I haven't seen a single honeycomb heat indicator in 2 weeks. Yet every time I hit "go offline" I get the message "are you sure? Surge is currently at 1.5X - 3X" WTF!? NO I don't want to go offline but clearly I'm not seeing 3X surges so WTF!? I emailed Uber and they gave me some BS answer about how to read the colors on the map... Morons.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Well I'm glad to hear its a universal issue ...


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Has anyone had or currently have this problem where if there is a surge it doesn't show on the driver map?
> 
> It shows the surge icon above the stoplight icon but no heatmap.
> 
> ...


Could be surge for XL and not X. Next time slide over to XL see if that platform has surge


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I had this happen to me here once in the PHX market but I wasnt actually online. Just logged into the driver app. Could see the surge stuff on the rider app. I went online and then it popped up on the driver app. 

I'm assuming you guys were actually online ready to accept requests and not just have the driver app open?


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I've been having this problem for about 1 1/2 weeks. At known surge times I need to monitor the passenger app because the driver map shows nothing. Unfortunately, this means I can't see what other areas are surging.


----------

